# BRAZIL | Politics & Economy (official thread)



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*ECONOMY *- Summary of PEC 241, recently approved constitutional amendment to restrict government spending for the next 20 years



> *Entenda o que é a PEC 241 (ou 55) e como ela pode afetar sua vida*
> 
> 
> Com o objetivo de congelar gastos públicos e contornar a crise econômica, proposta divide especialistas
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*2018 ELECTIONS* - Communist Homeless leader Boulos interviewed by socialist writer Fernando Morais


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*GOVERNMENT SPENDING*



> '*Se o Brasil não enfrentar o problema fiscal, a crise vai voltar’, afirma Marcos Lisboa*
> 
> Para economista e presidente do Insper, fraqueza da economia neste início de ano é um reflexo da interrupção da reformas; G1 publica série de entrevistas sobre 'Desafios do Crescimento'.
> Por Luiz Guilherme Gerbelli e Marina Gazzoni, G1
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*DEMOGRAPHICS*



Squibb said:


> é, não tá fácil ser otimista:
> 
> *PNAD Contínua tri: taxa de subutilização da força de trabalho é de 24,7% no primeiro tri de 2018 *
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*GOVERNMENT SPENDING*


http://www.valor.com.br/brasil/5530...e-adiar-reajuste-de-civis-e-militares-em-2019


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*GOVERNMENT SPENDING*



gusbrum said:


> A boa noticia (se é que se pode chama-la de boa) FGB_curitiba é o fato de que a corrupção nem é o maior problema do Brasil.
> Como ja disse antes o maior problema do Brasil são os juros da dívida publica, na qual todos os bancos, inclusive os estrangeiros, todas as grandes empresas Brasileiras e os ricos do Brasil detém papeis destes títulos. E assim, que se ha crise, eles estão faturando como sempre. Faturam na bonança e na crise. *Mas a pergunta que fica é: que dívida é essa que não para de crescer e que leva quase a metade do Orçamento Brasileiro?*
> 
> Qual é a contrapartida dessa dívida? Onde é aplicado esse dinheiro? Nós sabemos quem compra esses títulos da dívida porque essa compra direta é feita por meio dos leilões. O processo é o seguinte: o Tesouro Nacional lança os títulos da dívida pública e o Banco Central vende. Como o Banco Central vende? Ele anuncia um leilão e só podem participar desse leilão 12 instituições credenciadas. São os chamados "dealers". A lista dos dealers se conhece. São os maiores bancos do mundo. De seis em seis meses, às vezes, essa lista muda. Mas sempre os maiores estão lá: Citibank, Itaú, HSBC...é por isso que a gente fala que, hoje em dia, falar em dívida externa e interna não faz nem mais sentido. Os bancos estrangeiros estão aí comprando diretamente da boca do caixa. Nós sabemos quem compra e, muito provavelmente, eles são os credores porque não tem nenhuma aplicação do mundo que pague mais do que os títulos da dívida brasileira.
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*GOVERNMENT SPENDING*

*Como a dívida pública do Brasil cresceu. E mudou seu perfil* 




José Roberto Castro e Rodolfo Almeida 03 Fev 2018 (atualizado 19/Fev 15h24) 



Governo encerra o ano de 2017 devendo R$ 3,5 trilhões. Desde 2014, país tem mais dificuldades para pegar dinheiro emprestado com indexadores mais favoráveis A dívida pública do governo federal fechou o ano de 2017 em R$ 3,55 trilhões, segundo dados divulgados pela Secretaria do Tesouro Nacional, órgão do Ministério da Fazenda responsável por seu controle. O valor é 14% maior do que no final de 2016. Os dados, divulgados no "Relatório Anual da Dívida Pública Federal" no dia 25 de janeiro, mostram que o endividamento do governo aumentou R$ 446,3 bilhões em um ano. O valor é a soma dos juros devidos em cima dos títulos públicos e dos novos empréstimos que o governo teve de contrair depois de fechar mais um ano com deficit primário. 


COMPOSIÇÃO DO AUMENTO DA DÍVIDA Juros: R$ 328,1 bilhões Novos empréstimos: 118,2 bilhões 


Em valores nominais, sem a correção da inflação, esse foi o segundo maior crescimento da dívida na série histórica, que começa em 2004. Somente em 2015 o salto foi maior: R$ 497 bilhões a mais do que 2014 - graças também à inflação de 10,97% e à taxa de juros da época, de 14,25% ao ano. 

Que juros o governo paga Quando o governo emite títulos de dívida, ele pede dinheiro emprestado no mercado. As condições desse empréstimo dependem também do interesse dos investidores. O investidor exige um retorno de acordo com o risco que identifica no credor e no negócio. Quanto mais organizada a economia e melhor a situação das finanças públicas, melhores são as condições que o governo consegue nessas operações. O governo se preocupa em controlar o tamanho da dívida, mas também o prazo de vencimento e o indexador. Para o devedor, é melhor pagar uma taxa previsível. Para o credor, em cenários de risco, o melhor é se garantir com remuneração variável. O perfil da dívida Desde 2014, o Brasil enfrenta uma grave crise nas contas públicas, com quatro deficits primários consecutivos. Isso significa que, mesmo sem contar os gastos com juros da dívida, o dinheiro dos impostos não foi suficiente para pagar as despesas públicas. Isso faz com que o governo tenha de pegar mais empréstimos. A crise aumenta não só o tamanho da dívida, mas também piora a qualidade do endividamento. Assim, o Brasil retrocedeu alguns passos nos avanços conquistados nas últimas décadas. A MELHORA Em 2004, um terço da dívida era indexada ao dólar. Isso significa que os investidores não confiavam na moeda brasileira, temiam sua rápida desvalorização. Isso deixava o país exposto a choques externos, já que variações no câmbio impactavam no valor da dívida. Quase metade era indexada à inflação. 


Os títulos com rendimento prefixado eram menos de 10% do total. Entre 2004 e 2014, o Brasil teve significativos avanços nesse quesito, conquistando confiança de investidores, que cada vez mais aceitavam emprestar dinheiro a taxas definidas previamente. A PIORA No início de 2014, 77% da dívida federal pagava juros baseados em uma taxa definida previamente ou pela inflação. Quase quatro anos depois, esse número é de 64%. O gráfico a seguir mostra a evolução das parcelas indexadas pelos diferentes indicadores como porcentagem do total, ao longo dos últimos 14 anos. Em termos nominais, desconsiderando o efeito da inflação, a dívida pública federal é quase quatro vezes maior do que era em 2004. Mas considerando a desvalorização do dinheiro, a diferença é bem menor. Em valores atualizados, o Brasil devia pouco mais de R$ 2,1 trilhões em 2004. Hoje são R$ 3,55 trilhões. No gráfico a seguir é possível observar o crescimento da dívida e a evolução da participação de cada um dos indexadores no total. 


ONDE ESTÁ A DÍVIDA (% DO TOTAL) Grande vilã de crises que o país teve na década de 1980, a chamada dívida externa representa hoje uma parte pequena do total. A imensa maioria dos títulos do governo é negociada no Brasil, em reais. Endividamento A relação entre o tamanho da dívida e tudo que o país produz é a maneira mais comum de se medir o grau de endividamento de um governo. O indicador é a dívida/PIB. Há duas maneiras de se medir essa relação: usando a dívida bruta e a dívida líquida, que está presente nos gráficos anteriores. A diferença entre as duas é que a dívida líquida já desconta os créditos que o governo tem. A grosso modo, na dívida líquida já está subtraído o dinheiro que o governo emprestou e tem a receber. Abaixo, o gráfico mostra a evolução do endividamento do setor público brasileiro, não só do governo federal. Os dados do Banco Central levam em conta também Estados, municípios e empresas estatais. CRESCIMENTO A PARTIR DE 2014 O Brasil só vai conseguir controlar o crescimento do endividamento com o crescimento da economia e com o retorno dos superavits primários nas contas públicas. Mas, nas projeções do FMI, as contas públicas só deixarão de ter deficit em 2021.

Link para matéria: https://www.nexojornal.com.br/expre...pública-do-Brasil-cresceu.-E-mudou-seu-perfil

© 2018 | Todos os direitos deste material são reservados ao NEXO JORNAL LTDA., conforme a Lei nº 9.610/98. A sua publicação, redistribuição, transmissão e reescrita sem autorização prévia é proibida.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*ECONOMICS *- Excessive government subsidies to truck sales inflated fleet well beyond demand and caused the May 2018 highway lockout




> *Recessão fez despencar número de viagens de caminhão*
> 
> Frota, que havia sido inflada por subsídios do governo, teve ociosidade e desemprego após a crise
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*LABOR* - Amount of labor justice lawsuits drops by 40% over the past six months

*Número de ações trabalhistas cai 40% em seis meses
*

11:20 | 22/06/20180FacebookTwitterGoogle+

Após seis meses inteiros com a reforma trabalhista em vigor, completados em maio, o número de ações abertas na Justiça do Trabalho registrou queda de 40,8% nos números acumulados em relação ao mesmo período do ano anterior, segundo revelam dados do Tribunal Superior do Trabalho (TST).
A Lei 13.467, que alterou pontos da Consolidação das Leis do Trabalho (CLT), entrou em vigor em 11 de novembro do ano passado. Considerando o acumulado entre dezembro, primeiro mês completo sob vigência das novas regras, e maio deste ano, foram abertos 766.387 novos processos trabalhistas. No período equivalente anterior foram 1,3 milhão de ações.

A nova lei determina, entre outros pontos, que, se o trabalhador perder a ação, ele terá de arcar com os honorários dos advogados (sucumbências) da empresa processada.

Segundo Fabio Chong, sócio do escritório L.O. Baptista Advogados, "há uma tendência de que os processos sejam mais sérios, com avaliação mais crítica antes que sejam abertos."

Essa também é a avaliação de Luiz Fernando Quevedo, sócio do escritório Giamundo Neto Advogados. Ele diz que advogados e trabalhadores estão avaliando melhor o que incluir nas ações. "Havia muitos pedidos irresponsáveis." Com a regra de sucumbência, as chamadas "ações aventureiras" estão acabando.

O professor da PUC-RJ, José Márcio Camargo, afirma que, nas ações pós-reforma, o número de pedidos de indenizações por danos morais e insalubridade, mais difíceis de serem comprovados, caiu de 70 mil a 80 mil por mês para 15 mil a 20 mil.

Na opinião de Chong, o volume de ações ainda é elevado e uma maneira eficaz de reduzir a judicialização seria criar formas alternativas para a solução de conflitos entre patrões e empregados, sem passar pela Justiça.

Em maio, o número de processos abertos atingiu 163.407 - o maior número do ano, mas 36,2% inferior ao registrado maio de 2017. Em abril, a queda havia sido de 26,4% em relação ao mesmo mês do ano passado, representando a menor variação mensal entre os períodos pré e pós-reforma.

Dezembro foi o mês da maior queda, de 55,3% no comparativo de um ano para outro. Essa diferença foi atribuída ao represamento de processos em razão da insegurança jurídica com a nova norma, bem como à antecipação de processos nos meses anteriores.

Contribuição

Apesar de inferiores na comparação de um ano para o outro, o número de ações trabalhistas vêm aumentando mês a mês, com exceção da passagem de março para abril. O fenômeno é visto por especialistas como sazonal pois ocorreu também em anos anteriores.

Por outro lado, há uma redução no ritmo de queda no comparativo de 12 meses. Começou em 55,3% e está em 36,2%. Para a advogada Gisela Freire, sócia do escritório Cescon Barrieu, o fim da contribuição sindical é um fator que pode ter contribuído para sustentar o volume de processos trabalhistas nos últimos meses.

"Observamos um número muito grande de ações movidas por sindicatos cobrando a contribuição sindical, especialmente em abril", diz a advogada. "Quando os sindicatos perceberam que as empresas não iriam efetuar o desconto em março (de um dia de salário de cada trabalhador), começaram a entrar com ações pedindo liminares e antecipações de tutela para que o Judiciário determinasse o pagamento do valor ao sindicato".

Gisela acredita que boa parte dos cerca de 17 mil sindicatos brasileiros deve ter acionado a Justiça contra o não recolhimento da contribuição que, pela nova regra, passou a ser opcional.

No escritório Giamundo Neto Advogados, por exemplo, nos meses de março e abril o número de ações de sindicatos pedindo a contribuição superou o de reclamações trabalhistas.

Para Fabio Chong, a redução no ritmo de queda de novos processos representa uma "curva de aprendizado" de trabalhadores e advogados sobre a aplicação da nova lei. "Criou-se muita expectativa de que a reforma mudaria completamente o cenário de litigiosidade elevada. Temos visto, porém, um aumento." As informações são do jornal O Estado de S. Paulo.

Agência Estado


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*CORRUPTION* - Chart with percentage of latin americans who have paid a bribe to access basic services










https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...minating Corruption No Easy Task For Amlo</b>


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*ECONOMY* - A Congress against Brazil / Brazil among top investors in solar



Squibb said:


> *Um Congresso contra o Brasil - Economia*
> 7-10 minutes
> 
> O Estado de S.Paulo
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*URBAN DEVELOPMENT* - Data on Brazilian slums



joao3190 said:


> * méxico tem a maiores favela do mundo na america latina*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*ECONOMY* - Historical GDP growth chart


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*POLITICS*



Só no Brasil?
Congresso fragmentado e com presença de dezenas de partidos políticos não é exclusividade do país
BEATRIZ MONTESANTI
DO UOL, EM SÃO PAULO
DiVasca
Há hoje no Brasil 35 partidos políticos registrados no TSE (Tribunal Superior Eleitoral). Nas últimas eleições, em 2014, 28 deles alcançaram cadeiras no Congresso Nacional. No geral, são partidos com pouca diversidade ideológica entre si e que fazem alianças a fim de conseguir votos e favores. Mas é só no Brasil que a política é assim? Não.

O UOL conversou com dois especialistas sobre sistemas políticos e democracias pelo mundo. Glauco Peres da Silva, professor do Departamento de Ciências Políticas da USP (Universidade de São Paulo), e André Borges, do Instituto de Ciências Políticas da UnB (Universidade de Brasília) explicam por que existem partidos políticos, por que alguns países tem tantas e outros tão poucas legendas e quais são os motivos e consequências de uma fragmentação partidária como a que temos no Congresso brasileiro.

É importante lembrar, no entanto, que cada país possui inúmeras particularidades políticas, sociais e culturais que impedem uma comparação perfeita. Não é só porque determinado sistema funciona de uma certa forma na Alemanha que poderia ser implementado nos mesmos moldes e com resultados similares no Brasil.



Por que existem partidos?
Essa é uma pergunta fundamental da ciência política.

“A motivação que você acredita ter para que partidos diferentes existam é que haja ideias diferentes a respeito da coisa pública”, diz Glauco Peres da Silva.

Basicamente, explica ele, uma sociedade tem grupos diferentes de pessoas, com concepções diferentes sobre o que o governo deve e pode oferecer a elas, e esses grupos querem ter acesso ao poder. O partido é um meio para isso.

No Brasil, também é de se esperar que o elevado número de partidos registrados represente a diversidade da população do país. Mas não é bem isso o que acontece.

“O problema hoje no Brasil é que temos uma elite superfragmentada, enquanto o restante da população não se sente representada”, diz Peres da Silva. Por isso a impressão comum que se tem no Brasil é que “há partidos demais”.



Só no Brasil há tantos partidos?
Não.

Há diversos países com uma grande quantidade de partidos --que pode ou não se refletir na formação do Congresso. Um país pode ter poucos ou inúmeros partidos e isso depende de vários motivos. Entre eles, o tipo de sistema eleitoral adotado e algumas particularidades políticas, sociais e culturais locais.


Há mais de mil partidos registrados na Índia, por exemplo. Muitos desses partidos são regionais e representam as inúmeras etnias, castas, tribos e religiões do país, que com seus 814 milhões de eleitores tem a maior eleição do mundo.

“No caso da Índia, os partidos que são competitivos em um estado não necessariamente são competitivos em outro. Se em um distrito eu tiver o partido A e B, e no outro eu tiver C e D, o que vai acontecer é que, quando eu somar esses sistemas distritais, vou ter um efeito de composição e, em vez de eu ter dois partidos [no Congresso], eu vou ter quatro: A, B, C e D”, explica Borges.

O número elevado de partidos proliferou ainda mais na década de 1990 na gigantesca república asiática, tal como no Brasil, para atender a interesses particulares. Um artigo de 2013 do jornal Indian Express explica como a busca por poder fez com que muitos afiliados deixassem uma legenda para criar outra, na qual teriam maior influência.

Na Argentina, são atualmente 39 partidos nacionais e 664 provinciais --que também podem concorrer ao Legislativo. Algumas legendas distritais integram partidos de ordem nacional, mas não todas. Em menor escala, Israel tem 46 partidos. O número já é superior ao brasileiro, embora seja um país de proporções bem menores.

É importante ressaltar, no entanto, que o fato de haver tantos partidos em um país não significa que todos eles tenham representatividade no Congresso. Nem mesmo que o partido em questão tenha alguma relevância política. O exemplo dos Estados Unidos é o mais evidente. Embora existam dezenas de legendas no país (já ouviu falar no Partido da Maconha?), apenas duas são de fato conhecidas e se revezam no poder: o Partido Democrata e o Republicano.

Isso acontece, entre outros fatores, porque o tipo de sistema eleitoral adotado no país, majoritário, dificulta que pequenos partidos cheguem ao poder, enquanto sistemas proporcionais, como o brasileiro, o argentino e o israelense, favorecem essa situação.

Grosso modo, no sistema majoritário norte-americano, os candidatos mais votados levam a totalidade dos votos de um distrito, o que faz com que aqueles mais conhecidos, e com uma enorme estrutura partidária por trás, saiam sempre na frente. Já no sistema proporcional, as cadeiras são distribuídas entre os partidos que receberam uma determinada quantidade de votos. Os mais votados levam mais cadeiras, mas os menos votados também levam sua porção.

“Nos Estados Unidos já existe uma consolidação, você tem dois partidos que controlam a política americana há muito tempo, é difícil de entrar um terceiro. A tentativa de criar uma terceira força não dá certo. Vez ou outra você tem um candidato independente, mas não é bem-sucedido”, afirma Borges.



Só no Brasil há tantos partidos no Congresso?
Também não.

Diferentemente do que acontece nos Estados Unidos, o elevado número de partidos da Índia, da Argentina e de Israel se reflete no Congresso de cada um desses países. São 42, 48 e 17 legendas representando a população em cada Legislativo, respectivamente. No Brasil, eram 28 após as eleições de 2014.

O caso de Israel é emblemático. Tal qual no Brasil, o pequeno país de 8 milhões de habitantes adota um sistema eleitoral proporcional, que possibilita a chegada de pequenos partidos ao poder. Um partido consegue chegar ao Knesset, o Parlamento unicameral do país, tendo apenas 3% dos votos totais. 

De um lado, esse tipo de sistema permite a representação de minorias. De outro, pode dar demasiado poder a pequenos grupos, invariavelmente radicais e de quem os partidos maiores dependem para obter maioria. Em Israel, a influência dos pequenos partidos ultraortodoxos no Knesset afasta cada vez mais as negociações de paz com palestinos.

No limite, um número elevado de partidos ideologicamente diversos no Congresso leva à fragmentação partidária e à ingovernabilidade.

Para evitar esse tipo de problema, muitos sistemas proporcionais adotam medidas para coibir a formação ou a eleição de pequenas legendas. Um exemplo é a cláusula de barreira, que funciona como uma cota mínima para que partidos de fato recebam assento.


Só no Brasil existem coalizões e trocas de favores?
Definitivamente não.

“Todo sistema que tem mais de dois partidos no Congresso vai fazer isso. A Alemanha faz, a França faz, a Noruega faz, toda a Europa faz. Daí decorre o quê? A rigor, nada”, explica Peres da Silva.

Borges cita países da América Latina. “Essa troca de apoio, por cargos, isso acontece em outros países presidencialistas também. O Chile é um país que funciona de forma similar ao nosso sistema, por exemplo. Lá também os candidatos à presidente formam coligações e depois esses partidos da coligação vão ser chamados para compor o governo”, diz.

Na Alemanha, recentemente, Angela Merkel precisou se aliar à extrema-direita para poder governar. Como resultado, um político completamente avesso às políticas migratórias de Merkel, Horst Seehofer, assumiu a cadeira de ministro do Interior. Desde então, uma queda de braço é travada entre os dois para decidir uma lei de imigração no país. 

Em 2010, a Bélgica bateu o recorde histórico de dias sem governo pois o Parlamento não conseguiu entrar em um acordo. Após 589 dias de discussão, uma coalizão foi finalmente formada para eleger um primeiro-ministro.

“Na verdade, o que eles estavam fazendo era trocar favor”, diz Peres da Silva. “Acordo pode, claro que pode. Fazer política é fazer acordo."

O problema não é ter que fazer acordo, mas o tipo de acordo que se faz



Qual é a diferença?
A primeira diferença a se fazer, lembram os professores, é a de que nos regimes parlamentaristas, como é o caso da Alemanha e da maior parte dos países europeus, os acordos de coalizão são formalizados.

“Os parceiros vão concordar com determinado conjunto de proposta de programa de governo. A coalizão recente de [Angela] Merkel, por exemplo, foi um processo bastante longo porque tinha uma discussão ponto por ponto. O acordo foi feito depois de muito esforço. Um partido disse para o outro: minha plataforma é essa, a sua é aquela, como combinar no governo que precisamos formar agora que já fomos eleitos?”, exemplifica o professor. 

Isso faz com que os partidos, ao final dessa discussão, estejam de comum acordo com um programa para poder apoiar e integrar o governo. As coligações formadas, portanto, tendem a ser mais homogêneas.

Alguns países da América Latina, como a Argentina e, mais recentemente, o Chile, também desenvolveram mecanismos que levam a essa homogeneidade. São as chamadas primárias das coligações, quando os partidos se unem para discutir um programa de governo e que candidatos lançar juntos. Foi assim que a coligação Podemos, por exemplo, decidiu lançar Mauricio Macri à Presidência.

Para Borges, o fato de que, no Brasil, as coligações são extremamente heterogêneas leva às tratativas mais escusas.

“No Brasil não ocorre nada disso. Como o sistema é muito fragmentado, o presidente muitas vezes vai ter que chamar partidos que, na verdade, se ele pudesse, não chamaria. Você vai ter coalizões ideologicamente incongruentes”, explica o professor.

Qual é a cola que vai manter essa coalizão junta? Tem que ser a troca de favores

Outra consequência desse sistema é o surgimento de “partidos de governo”. Ou seja, que não têm ideologia, mas são criados para apoiar o governo e receber benesses em troca. É o caso do chamado “centrão”. “O presidente fica meio refém disso. O que resta para ele? Negociar com esses caras”, diz Borges.


Como resolver?
Os dois professores levantam alguns pontos que poderiam ser mudados no sistema partidário e eleitoral brasileiro, a fim de coibir alguns desses problemas.

“Eu pessoalmente acho que, se houvesse um modelo como esse de negociação primária, seria muito bom, porque pelo menos as coisas ficariam públicas. Você teria uma disputa e as divergências internas da coligação já iam aparecer. Você ia ter que resolver aquilo ali”, cita Borges.

Silva ressalta a importância de o sistema ser capaz de punir acordos ilícitos. “É necessário ter fiscalização, que os fiscais não estejam subordinados. É esse tipo de coisa que a gente precisa discutir. E não se faz acordo ou não faz acordo”, diz.

Ele também sugere acabar com as negociações do horário eleitoral gratuito, que faz com que muitos partidos se unam antes das eleições em troca de minutos na TV. “Só teria acesso a horário eleitoral gratuito quem lançasse um candidato próprio e não quem fizesse parte de uma coligação.”

Silva ainda considera a cláusula de barreira, que dificulta a chegada ao poder de pequenos grupos, um “mal necessário”. “Talvez ela não precisasse existir se essas coisas fossem corrigidas. Mas a cláusula é um remédio que vai resolver um sintoma. Se a gente não atuar na causa, porém, vai ficar tomando esse remédio para o resto da vida”, conclui.

Publicado em 24 de setembro de 2018.

Edição: Lúcia Valentim Rodrigues; Ilustrações: DiVasca; Reportagem: Beatriz Montesanti.

Curtiu? Compartilhe.
Últimas notícias de eleições
Reprodução/TV Aparecida
Ciro diz que manifesto de Bolsonaro é mentiroso e volta a citar Hitler

Fátima Meira - 1.ago.2018/FuturaPress/Estadão Conteúdo
Manuela relata ameaça e vai ao TSE pedir proteção da PF

Em 2006, últimas pesquisas 'não pegaram virada do eleitor', diz Alckmin

O candidato à Presidência pelo PSDB, Geraldo Alckmin, reiterou nesta segunda-feira (24), estar confiante de que...

24/09/2018 11h24
Wilton Junior/Estadão Conteúdo
'Campo reformista pode definir o 2º turno', diz Hartung

Siga UOL Notícias
© 1996-2018 - O melhor conteúdo. Todos os direitos reservados. Hospedagem: UOL Host Comunicar erro
Topo


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Chamber of Representatives after 2018 elections


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Senate 2019


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*ECONOMY* - Brazil per capita income compared to other upper medium income countries since 1960


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*POLITICS *- The Economist weighs on likely future Bolsonaro presidency

Brazil’s election
*Jair Bolsonaro and the perversion of liberalism*

Reviving Latin America’s unholy marriage between market economics and political authoritarianism


Print edition | The Americas
Oct 25th 2018

In july, at a convention of his small and inaptly named Social Liberal Party, Jair Bolsonaro unveiled his star hire. Paulo Guedes, a free-market economist from the University of Chicago, has done much to persuade Brazil’s business people that Mr Bolsonaro can be trusted with the country’s future, despite his insults to women, blacks and gays, his rhetorical fondness for dictatorship and the suddenness of his professed conversion to liberal economics. At the convention Mr Guedes praised Mr Bolsonaro as representing order and the preservation of life and property. His own entry into the campaign, he added, means “the union of order and progress”.

Get our daily newsletter
Upgrade your inbox and get our Daily Dispatch and Editor's Picks.



That prospect seems poised to make Mr Bolsonaro, a former army captain, Brazil’s president in a run-off election on October 28th. A survey by Ibope, a pollster, gives him around 52% of votes, to 37% for Fernando Haddad, his opponent from the left-wing Workers’ Party (pt); 9% of respondents said they would abstain. Mr Bolsonaro has benefited from a public mood of despair over rising crime, corruption and an economic slump caused by the mistakes of a previous pt government.

In the PowerPoint slideshow that passes for his manifesto, Mr Bolsonaro promises “a liberal democratic government”. Certainly Mr Guedes champions some liberal economic measures. He proposes to slim Brazil’s puffed-up, ineffective and near-bankrupt state through privatisations and public-spending cuts, and to undo the country’s serpentine red tape.

Yet Mr Bolsonaro’s words are often neither liberal nor democratic. He stands for “order”, but not the law. He urges police to kill criminals, or those they think might be criminals. He wants to change human-rights policy to “give priority to victims”, though presumably he does not mean the victims of extra-legal killings by police. He lacks a liberal regard for the public good in his plans to favour farmers over the environment and withdraw Brazil from the Paris agreement on climate change.

Whereas Mr Guedes proposes economic deregulation, Mr Bolsonaro wants moral re-regulation. He vows “to defend the family”; to “defend the innocence of children in school” against alleged homosexual propaganda; and to oppose abortion and the legalisation of drugs. As a congressman, he proposed birth control for the poor. He calls the generals who took power as dictators in Brazil in 1964 and ruled for two decades “heroes”. In July one of his sons, Eduardo Bolsonaro, who is a congressman, said “a soldier and a corporal” would be enough to shut down the supreme court. (The candidate distanced himself from these “emotional” comments, saying “the court is the guardian of the constitution.”)

When Comte hijacked liberalism

The combination of political authoritarianism and free-market economics is not new in Brazil or Latin America. Indeed, Mr Guedes’s phrase at the convention harks back to the point in the history of Latin American thought when the notions of economic and political freedom became divorced. “Order and Progress” is the slogan stamped across Brazil’s flag. There is no mention of “freedom” or “equality”. The slogan was dreamed up when Brazil became a republic in 1889 under the influence of positivism, a set of ideas associated with Auguste Comte, a French philosopher. Positivists believed that government by a high-minded “scientific” elite could bring about modern industrial societies without violence or class struggle.

Positivism was little more than a footnote in Europe. But it was hugely influential in Latin America, especially in Brazil and Mexico. It combined a preference for strong central government with a conception of society as a hierarchical collective, rather than an agglomeration of free individuals. Positivism hijacked liberalism and its belief that progress would come from political and economic freedom for individuals, just when this seemed to have become the triumphant political philosophy in the region in the third quarter of the 19th century. According to Charles Hale, a historian of ideas, positivism relegated liberalism to a “foundation myth” of the Latin American republics. It was to be paid lip service in constitutions but ignored in political practice. In a sentiment to which Mr Bolsonaro might subscribe, Francisco G. Cosmes, a Mexican positivist, claimed in 1878 that rather than “rights” society preferred “bread…security, order and peace”.

The divorce between the ideas of political and economic freedom in Latin America was in part a consequence of the region’s difficulty in creating prosperous market economies and stable democracies based on equality of opportunity. But it has also been one of the causes of that failure.

Liberalism had struggled to change societies marked by big racial and social inequalities, inherited from Iberian colonialism, especially in rural Latin America. Liberals abolished slavery and the formal serfdom to which Indians were subjected in the Andes and Mexico. But the countryside remained polarised between owners of latifundia (large estates) and indentured labourers. Missing were yeoman farmers, or a rural bourgeoisie. André Rebouças, a leader of the movement to abolish slavery in Brazil (which happened only in 1888), envisaged a “rural democracy” resulting from “the emancipation of the slave and his regeneration through land ownership”. It never happened.

Positivists rejected the liberal belief in the equal value of all citizens and imbibed the “scientific racism” and social Darwinism in vogue in late 19th-century Europe. They saw the solution to Latin American backwardness in immigration of white European indentured labourers, which initially prevented a rise in rural wages for former slaves and serfs.

The ignored lesson of Canudos

The high-minded positivists who ran the Brazilian republic were humiliated by a rebellion in the 1890s by a monarchist preacher at Canudos, in the parched interior of Bahia in the north-east. It took four expeditions, the last involving 10,000 troops and heavy artillery, to crush Canudos, at a cost of 20,000 dead (some of the defenders had their throats cut after surrendering). Euclides da Cunha, a positivist army officer-turned-journalist who covered these events, wrote in “Os Sertões” (“Rebellion in the Backlands”), which became one of Brazil’s best-known books, that the military campaign would be “a crime” if it was not followed by “a constant, persistent, stubborn campaign of education” to draw these “rude and backward fellow-countrymen into…our national life”.

That was a liberal response from a positivist writer. Again, it didn’t happen. Veterans from the Canudos campaign would set up the first favelas in Rio de Janeiro, which soon were filled with migrants from the north-east. Their descendants may end up as victims of Mr Bolsonaro’s encouragement of police violence.

Liberalism never died in Latin America, but in the 20th century it often lost out. With industrialisation and the influence of European fascism, positivism morphed into corporatism, in which economic freedom yielded to the state’s organisation of the economy, as well as society, in non-competing functional units (unions and bosses’ organisations, for example). Corporatism, with the power it awarded to state functionaries of all kinds, appealed to many of the region’s military men.


That became clear when many countries suffered dictatorships in the 1960s and 1970s. The Brazilian military regime would intermittently adopt economic liberalism, especially under the aegis of Mario Henrique Simonsen, a brilliant economist (and one of Mr Guedes’s tutors). He twice tried to impose fiscal and monetary squeezes to curb inflation. His nemesis was Antonio Delfim Netto, who favoured expansion through debt and inflation, which would cost Brazil a “lost decade” in the 1980s. The dictatorship that Mr Bolsonaro so admires ignored Da Cunha’s plea: it left to civilian leaders a country in which a quarter of children aged seven to 14 were not at school. Only in the current democratic period, under the constitution of 1988, has Brazil achieved universal primary education and mass secondary schooling.

The exception to military corporatism was General Augusto Pinochet’s personal dictatorship in Chile from 1973 to 1990. Pinochet sensed, rightly, that corporatism would require him to share power with his military colleagues. Instead, he called on a group of civilian economists, dubbed the “Chicago boys” because several had studied at the University of Chicago, where the libertarian economics of Friedrich Hayek and Milton Friedman held sway.

Trial and error from the Chicago boys

The Chicago boys applied these principles in Chile, whose economy had been wrecked by the irresponsibility of Salvador Allende, a democratic socialist overthrown by Pinochet. Their programme would eventually lay the foundations for Chile to become Latin America’s most dynamic economy at the turn of the century. But it was akin to a major operation by trial and error and without anaesthetic. They slashed import tariffs and the fiscal deficit, which fell from 25% of gdp in 1973 to 1% in 1975. They privatised hundreds of companies, with no regard for competition or regulation. Worried that inflation was slow to fall, they established a fixed and overvalued exchange rate. The result of all this was that the economy came to be dominated by a few conglomerates, heavily indebted in dollars and centred on the private banks.

In 1982, after a rise in interest rates in the United States, Chile defaulted on its debts and the economy slumped. Poverty engulfed 45% of the population and the unemployment rate rose to 30%. Pinochet eventually dumped the Chicago boys and turned to more pragmatic economists, whose policies contributed to Chile’s post-dictatorship prosperity.

Something similar happened in Peru under the presidency of Alberto Fujimori, who governed from 1990 to 2000. He sent tanks to shut down congress and pushed through a radical free-market economic programme. Again, that laid the basis for a dynamic economy but carried heavy costs. Mr Fujimori’s regime engaged in systematic corruption, and his destruction of the party system and of judicial independence had consequences that are still being felt. In Guatemala and Honduras, Hayekian anti-state libertarianism has led to dystopias from which citizens migrate en masse to escape from weak governments unable to provide public security or encourage economic opportunity (see article).

Mr Bolsonaro is a fan of Pinochet, who “did what had to be done”, he said in 2015. (This included killing some 3,000 political opponents and torturing tens of thousands.) So is Mr Guedes, who taught at the University of Chile in the 1980s, when the dean of its economics faculty was Pinochet’s budget director. Mr Guedes wants a flat income tax, a libertarian but not liberal measure. (Adam Smith, the father of liberal economics, favoured a progressive tax.)

So is Brazil in for a dose of pinochetismo? Mr Bolsonaro is not the army commander—indeed he was eased out of the army for indiscipline in 1988. And he is not a convincing economic liberal. At heart, he is a corporatist. As a congressman for 27 years, he repeatedly voted against privatisation and pension reform, and for increases in the wages of public servants.

Many of Mr Guedes’s proposals are vague, but sensible in principle and overdue. They include cutting the deficit and the public debt and reshaping public spending. Many of his proposed privatisations are necessary. As he told Piauí, a newspaper, Brazil is “paradise for rent seekers and hell for entrepreneurs”. He rightly wants to change that. But in many of these things Mr Bolsonaro may be his opponent. Mr Guedes may not last long.

Under a Bolsonaro presidency, Brazil could hope for a reformed, faster-growing economy and a president who keeps his authoritarian impulses in check. But there are plenty of risks. Perhaps the biggest is of illiberal democracy in which elections continue, but not the practice of democratic government with its checks and balances and rules of fairness. That could arise if a Bolsonaro presidency descended into permanent conflict, both within the government and between it and an opposition inflamed by Mr Bolsonaro’s verbal aggression. Frustrated, he might then lash out against the legislature and the courts. Separating economic and political freedom may seem like a short cut to development. But in Latin America it rarely is: the demand for strong government has vied with a persistent yearning for liberty.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Brasil sobe 16 posições em ranking que avalia facilidade de fazer negócios*
País é o que mais fez reformas na América Latina em 2017, diz relatório do Banco Mundial

1



31.out.2018 às 10h00
Atualizado: 31.out.2018 às 10h27
Diminuir fonte Aumentar fonte
SÃO PAULO
Reformas feitas pelo Brasil no ano passado fizeram com que o país avançasse mais de 15 posições, saindo do 125º e chegando ao 109º lugar, em ranking do Banco Mundial que avalia a facilidade de fazer negócios em 190 países. 

De acordo com o banco, pela primeira vez em 16 anos, desde que o relatório Doing Business começou a ser publicado, o Brasil fez seu maior número de reformas e superou todos os países da América Latina neste aspecto. 

Quatro reformas são citadas como essenciais para o avanço: introdução de certificados digitais para importação, aprimoramento do acesso ao crédito, criação de sistema online para facilitar abertura de empresas e adoção de sistema eletrônico para gestão do fornecimento de energia. 

Containers coloridos empilhados no patio do Brasil Terminal Portuario (BTP) no terminal de Santos
Em 2017, o Brasil introduziu certificados digitais que ajudaram a reduzir pela metade o tempo necessário para a importação - Eduardo Knapp/Folhapress
[ x ]
Essas reformas ajudam eliminar obstáculos para o empreendedorismo, fator importante para reduzir a pobreza, afirmou o diretor do Banco Mundial para o Brasil, Martin Raiser. “O Brasil deixou claro o seu compromisso em melhorar o ambiente de negócios para as pequenas e médias empresas.”

Outros países da América Latina e Caribe também apresentaram um histórico notável de reformas como Bahamas, El Salvador, Paraguai e Peru, com duas reformas cada. 

Apesar de melhorar o ambiente para os negócios, o Brasil ainda está atrás de outros países desta região, como México (54ª posição), Colômbia (65ª posição) e Costa Rica (67ª posição).

O desempenho brasileiro ainda é ruim em diversos quesitos analisados pelo banco, como é o caso da obtenção de alvará de construção, em que o país saiu da 170º e foi para 175º , e na facilidade de pagamento de impostos, em que o país se mantém na posição 184, dos 190 países.

No começo do mês, empresários alemães disseram à Folha que a complexidade tributária e a dificuldade de obtenção de licença para construção dificultam o ambiente de negócio no país.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Mais da metade dos adultos brasileiros não chegam ao ensino médio, diz OCDE*

Publicado em 12/09/2017 - 11:25 Por Marieta Cazarré - Correspondente da Agência Brasil Lisboa


Apesar de ter registrado avanços nos últimos anos, a educação no Brasil ainda apresenta dados insatisfatórios. É o que mostra o relatório Education at a Glance 2017 (Um olhar sobre a educação, em tradução livre), publicado hoje (12) pela Organização para a Cooperação e Desenvolvimento Econômico (OCDE).

O documento traz amplo panorama sobre a educação em mais de 45 países. - os 35 da OCDE e vários parceiros (Argentina, Brasil, China, Colômbia, Costa Rica, Índia, Indonésia, Lituânia, Federação Russa, Arábia Saudita e África do Sul). O Brasil, inclusive, já pleiteou sua adesão formal à OCDE (veja abaixo).

No cenário da educação brasileira, alguns dados chamam a atenção. Em 2015, mais da metade dos adultos, com idade entre 25 e 64 anos, não tinham acesso ao ensino médio e 17% da população sequer tinham concluído o ensino básico. Os números estão muito abaixo da média dos países da OCDE, que têm 22% de adultos que não chegaram ao ensino médio e 2% que não concluíram o básico.

O relatório, no entanto, mostra um avanço. Entre os adultos de 25 e 34 anos, o percentual de alunos que completou o ensino médio subiu de 53% em 2010 para 64% em 2015.

Considerando que o ensino médio brasileiro tem duração de 3 anos e deveria ser cumprido entre os 15 e os 17 anos de idade, o Brasil também apresenta taxas muito abaixo da média dos outros países analisados no relatório. Apenas 53% dos alunos de 15 anos estão matriculados no ensino médio. Entre os alunos de 16 anos, 67% estão matriculados no ensino médio e, entre os de 17 anos, 55%. Na média dos países da OCDE, pelo menos 90% dos alunos entre 15 e 17 estão no ensino médio.

Dos adolescentes brasileiros que têm acesso ao ensino médio, só a metade conclui os estudos em três anos. Se considerados cinco anos de estudo, com duas reprovações, a taxa sobre para 57%, mas permanece abaixo dos 75% de estudantes que concluem o ensino médio nos países que têm dados disponíveis.

No Brasil, entre os jovens de 18 anos, menos da metade cursa o ensino médio ou superior. A taxa para os países da OCDE é de 75% de alunos de 18 anos, na mesma situação.

Apesar de o Brasil já ter conseguido colocar praticamente todas as crianças de 5 e 6 anos na escola, a participação de crianças menores ainda está abaixo do esperado, segundo o relatório. Apenas 37% das crianças de 2 anos e 60% das de 3 anos estão na educação pré-escolar, dados inferiores aos das médias da OCDE que estão em 39% e 78%, respectivamente.

No Brasil, a Emenda Constitucional 59, de 2009, deu prazo para que até 2016 fosse garantida a matrícula escolar a todos os brasileiros com idade entre 4 e 17 anos. De acordo com a pesquisa, em 2015, 79% das crianças de 4 anos estavam na escola, menos do que 87% da média da OCDE, e abaixo de países como o Chile (86%), México (89%), a Argentina (81%) e Colômbia (81%).

Ensino Superior

Apenas 15% dos estudantes brasileiros entre 25 e 34 anos estão no ensino superior, face a 37% na OCDE, 21% na Argentina e a 22% no Chile e na Colômbia. No entanto, se comparado aos países dos Brics (bloco formado pelo Brasil, a Rússia, Índia, China e África do Sul), o Brasil está melhor - a China tem 10%, a Índia, 11%, e a África do Sul, 12%.

No Brasil, 37% das graduações em 2015 eram feitas nas áreas de negócios, administração e direito, índice semelhante ao da maioria dos outros países pesquisados. Em seguida, a preferência dos brasileiros era por pedagogia, com 20% das matrículas – uma das taxas mais altas entre os todos os países. Apenas a Costa Rica e Indonésia têm taxas mais altas de opção por pedagogia (22% e 28%, respectivamente).

Somente 15% dos estudantes brasileiros optavam por cursos de ciência, tecnologia, engenharia e matemática, uma das taxas mais baixas, mas semelhante às de países vizinhos como a Argentina (14%) e a Colômbia (13%). Entre os países da OCDE, o percentual ficou em 23%.

Em relação à desigualdade no acesso ao ensino superior, no Brasil a disparidade entre os estados é a maior observada na pesquisa. Enquanto 35% dos jovens de 25 a 34 anos no Distrito Federal frequentam a universidade, no Maranhão a taxa é cinco vezes menor (7%). Apesar de o relatório reconhecer que o Brasil é um país muito grande e diverso, se comparado a outros grandes como os Estados Unidos e a Rússia, a desigualdade é muito mais dramática (apresentando variações de até cinco vezes nos percentuais, contra menos de três vezes de disparidade em outros países).

Quase 75% dos estudantes brasileiros no ensino superior estão em instituições privadas, contra cerca de 33% da média dos países da OCDE. O relatório alerta que, nesse caso, a falta de mecanismos de financiamento estudantil pode ser um obstáculo.

Apenas 0,5% dos estudantes brasileiros estudam no exterior, percentual muito abaixo dos 6% da média da OCDE. Dos que saem do país, 31% vão para os Estados Unidos; 13% para Portugal; 10% para a França e 10% para a Alemanha.

Diploma Universitário

De maneira geral, considerando o grupo de todos os países pesquisados, os adultos com um diploma universitário obtêm ganhos significativos em seu investimento: têm 10% mais chances de serem empregados e ganharão, em média, 56% mais do que os adultos que só completaram o ensino médio.

“Eles também são os primeiros a se recuperar das recessões econômicas: as taxas de emprego de jovens adultos com um diploma universitário voltaram aos níveis anteriores à crise, enquanto as taxas para aqueles que não completaram o ensino médio ainda estão atrasadas”, diz o relatório.

Os adultos com educação universitária também são menos propensos a sofrer de depressão do que aqueles que não chegaram ao ensino superior. Por isso, os jovens adultos estão cada vez mais dispostos a obter uma educação que aumente suas habilidades, ao invés de entrar no mercado de trabalho diretamente após a conclusão do ensino obrigatório.

Entre 2000 e 2016, o percentual de jovens de 20 a 24 anos que continuaram a estudar aumentou 10%, em comparação com uma diminuição de 9% daqueles que trabalham.

Professores

A falta de salários e o envelhecimento dos professores afetam a profissão, afirma o relatório, que cita a categoria como “a espinha dorsal do sistema educacional”.

“Os salários dos professores são baixos em comparação com outros trabalhadores de tempo integral com educação similar. Esse é um grande obstáculo para atrair jovens para o ensino. Embora os salários aumentem de acordo com o nível de educação prestado, eles ainda estão entre 78% e 94% dos salários dos trabalhadores com formação universitária em tempo integral”, acrescenta o texto.

Brasil quer aderir

O Brasil apresentou, no final de maio deste ano, um pedido para aderir formalmente à Organização para a Cooperação e Desenvolvimento Econômico. O governo brasileiro acompanha as atividades da OCDE desde 1994 e, em 2007, foi convidado a um “engajamento ampliado”, com vistas justamente a uma possível entrada na organização.

A solicitação brasileira segue-se à bem-sucedida execução do programa de trabalho que resultou no Acordo de Cooperação assinado entre o Brasil e a OCDE em 2015, no marco dos esforços do governo brasileiro para consolidar o desenvolvimento sustentável e inclusivo, com modernização da gestão e aproveitamento da larga experiência em políticas públicas comparadas da entidade. 

Atualmente, o Brasi é considerado um “parceiro chave” da OCDE, que já tem, em sua composição, países emergentes, como México, Chile e Turquia. O pleito brasileiro será analisado pelo conselho da OCDE.

* Matéria atualizada às 12h48 para acréscimo de informações.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

ARTIGOS
*JULIANE, PRESENTE! OU: POR QUE A ESQUERDA NÃO SE COMOVE COM SUMIÇO DE MULHER, NEGRA E HOMOSSEXUAL?*
6 de agosto de 2018
Share Tweet Share Email


Marielle Franco, como sabemos, foi canonizada pela esquerda, com forte ajuda da mídia. Numa campanha milionária, com participação de inúmeros artistas e comentários até do bilionário George Soros, houve uma mobilização sem igual na cobrança por respostas sobre o bárbaro assassinato da vereadora do PSOL. Sua condição de mulher, negra e homossexual foi realçada por todos. Mas, no fundo, o que realmente pegou foi outra coisa: ela era de esquerda.

Já Juliane Duarte, que também é (ou era) mulher, negra e homossexual, não merece uma só menção por parte dos ilustres socialistas. O motivo? Ela é (ou era) uma policial, que combatia os criminosos, ou seja, aqueles normalmente defendidos pela esquerda radical. Ela está desaparecida, os relatos apontam para execução, mas Juliane não serve à causa socialista, não encaixa bem na narrativa da esquerda, e por isso segue ignorada. Eis a notícia que parece não sensibilizar a turma engajada:

A Polícia Militar de São Paulo realiza operação na manhã desta segunda-feira (6) em busca da PM Juliane dos Santos Duarte, vista pela última vez na quarta-feira (1°), em Paraisópólis, na zona sul da capital paulista.

De acordo com Antônio Sucupira, delegado responsável pelas investigações do 89° DP (Portal do Morumbi), imagens de câmera de segurança mostram um homem deixando a motocicleta da PM numa rua próxima à praça Panamericana, na zona oeste de São Paulo, na quinta-feira (2). A polícia identificou este homem, suspeito de envolvimento com o desaparecimento de Juliane.

PUBLICIDADE
A informação sobre o nome do suspeito veio através de uma denúncia anônima recebida por agentes de outro distrito policial e repassadas à equipe coordenada por Sucupira. Dez viaturas foram até o local que teria sido apontado na denúnia anônima, mas a pessoa não foi localizada até o momento.

“A equipe chegou ao local, mas ele não estava”, afirmou Sucupira. De acordo com o delegado, só hoje a polícia recebeu quatro denúncias de moradores de Paraisópolis sobre o caso. “As pessoas estão colaborando muito e passando todas as informações.” O nome do suspeito é mantido sob segredo para não prejudicar as investigações.

Por volta das 12 horas da quinta-feira (3), o desaparecimento de Juliane foi registrado por um casal no 89º DP (Morumbi). Juliane teria ido à casa de amigos na quarta-feira (2) e, segundo testemunhas, teria ficado o dia todo lá. Mais duas amigas teriam chegado a residência e quando a bebida terminou todos foram a uma outra casa.

Dessa segunda casa, também na companhia de duas amigas, Juliane foi para o bar de Paraisópolis para continuar a comemoração. De acordo com Sucupira, Juliane teria ido ao banheiro e quando voltou percebeu uma movimentação na mesa. Na ocasião, um celular de um rapaz que também estava na mesa teria sido furtado.

Às 4 horas da madrugada de quinta-feira, Juliane teria, então, sacado a arma e se identificado como policial, questionando se alguém teria pego o celular. “Depois que ela sacou a arma, surgiram quatro indivíduos perguntando quem era policial e a identificaram”, afirma o delegado.

Ainda segundo as testemunhas ouvidas pela polícia, próximo ao bar teriam ocorrido dois disparos que teriam atingido Juliane. “Só poderemos saber se ela foi atingida e por quantos tiros depois que encontrarmos o corpo”, diz Sucupira.

Ou seja, Juliane era uma heroína que, mesmo ganhando mal, arriscada sua vida para enfrentar marginais e defender a população. Sacou sua arma quando soube de um possível roubo, e pagou com sua vida por esse ato de heroísmo. Poderia ter ficado quieta. Poderia ter feito um discurso de como o “sistema” é injusto. Poderia ter citado a “filósofa” Márcia Tiburi, candidata ao governo do Rio pelo PT, para explicar a “lógica do assalto”. Poderia ter escrito textão no Facebook sobre como os criminosos são “vítimas da sociedade”.

Mas ela não fez nada disso. Ela tentou exercer sua função, impor o cumprimento da lei, proteger a propriedade de quem trabalhou por ela. E desapareceu, sendo provavelmente morta por marginais. Essa sequência de fatos não alimenta a narrativa esquerdista, e por isso Marielle Franco é endeusada, mesmo sendo vereadora de um partido que defende a ditadura venezuelana, enquanto Juliane Duarte será ignorada. A esquerda não liga se policiais morrem. Mesmo que seja mulher, negra e homossexual.

Rodrigo Constantino


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

nigo said:


> Capa da Veja contra o Escola sem Petistas.
> 
> Pelo visto a editora Abril foi raptada de vez pela ala progressista mesmo.













Política
Meia-volta, volver
Para combater o proselitismo nas escolas, projeto de lei que tramita no Congresso abre espaço para clima de caça às bruxas que tem tudo para piorar o ensino
Por fernandomolica, Luisa Bustamante, Maria Clara Vieira access_time 9 nov 2018, 11h11 - Publicado em 9 nov 2018, 07h00 more_horiz

CARTILHA - Ilustração inspirada na capa do livro Caminho Suave, clássico da alfabetização tradicional, cuja primeira edição é de 1948 (Caio Borges/VEJA)

A cada governo que entra, o assunto educação deixa os holofotes provisórios da campanha eleitoral, onde costuma desfilar na linha de frente das promessas dos candidatos, e volta à triste prateleira dos problemas que se arrastam sem solução. Desta vez foi diferente: encerrada a votação que elegeu Jair Bolsonaro, a educação prosseguiu na pauta de discussões acirradas. Infelizmente, o saldo da agitação não gira em torno de nenhuma providência capaz de pôr o ensino do Brasil nos trilhos da excelência — a real prioridade.

A questão da hora é o projeto do deputado-pastor Erivelton Santana, do Patriota da Bahia, que pretende legislar sobre o que o professor pode ou, principalmente, não pode falar em sala de aula. Com o propósito de impedir a doutrinação de professores em classe, o projeto ameaça alimentar o oposto do que propõe: censura, patrulhamento, atitudes retrógradas e pensamento estreito — como aparece na ilustração ao lado, uma paródia da capa do livro Caminho Suave, clássico da alfabetização tradicional. Em seu projeto, há um problema de origem, segundo o especialista em educação Claudio de Moura Castro, colunista de VEJA. “Não há como definir em uma lei o que é variedade de pensamento e o que é proselitismo”, diz ele. Ou seja: a questão é muito, mas muito mais complexa do que pode parecer à primeira vista.

Fruto do ambiente polarizado da sociedade brasileira, a discussão entrou pela porta da frente das escolas. Nesse clima de paixões exaltadas, no entanto, é preciso um esforço adicional para separar o joio do trigo. A doutrinação em sala de aula é condenável sob todos os aspectos — seja de esquerda ou de direita, religiosa ou ateia, ou de qualquer outra natureza. A escola é um lugar para o debate livre das ideias, e não para o proselitismo. Nas redes sociais, há relatos de alunos que tiveram de optar entre ir a uma manifestação contra Michel Temer e fazer uma prova, o que é inteiramente inadmissível. Em outro caso, uma professora definiu em sala de aula os eleitores de Bolsonaro como “pessoas execráveis, asquerosas e nojentas”, algo que fere qualquer princípio elementar de pedagogia. Tudo isso é intolerável dentro de uma escola. Mas há duas considerações relevantes. Primeira: essa não é a realidade das escolas brasileiras — são exemplos da exceção, e não da regra. Segunda: há formas eficazes de lidar com o problema, mas elas não estão em debate.

Estou procurando alguém para ser ministro da Educação que tenha autoridade. Que expulse a filosofia de Paulo Freire. Que mude os currículos escolares para aprender química, matemática, português, e não sexo.

Jair Bolsonaro, presidente eleito, simplificando os problemas e as soluções do ensino e batendo no culpado de sempre

NA MIRA –  Freire: seu método ajudou a combater o analfabetismo em vários países
NA MIRA –  Freire: seu método ajudou a combater o analfabetismo em vários países (Clovis Cranchi Sobrinho/Estadão Conteúdo)

O projeto de lei em discussão na Câmara, por exemplo, está voltado para a censura aos professores, o que pode resultar numa caça às bruxas. Ele proíbe, entre outros pontos, disciplinas, obrigatórias ou facultativas, que tratem de “ideologia de gênero” e até o uso puro e simples do vocábulo “gênero”. Dá para imaginar alunos gravando cada palavra do professor e tentando enquadrá-lo por se referir, digamos, a “gênero literário”. Também determina que o mestre, ao tratar de questões políticas, apresente “as principais versões, teorias, opiniões e perspectivas” sobre o assunto. Isso soa justo e equitativo, mas eis uma prova da complexidade do tema: ao falar da escravidão negra, será necessário também mostrar como ela pode ser justificável? Ao analisar a II Guerra, devem-*se expor os belos argumentos defendidos pelos nazistas, que exterminaram judeus nos campos de concentração?

O resultado dos excessos será, no mínimo, a instauração de um clima pesado e antagonista na escola e, no limite, levará os professores para a cadeia. Sim, quem desobedecer à lei correrá o risco de ser acusado de abuso de autoridade e ficar sujeito a pena de até seis meses de prisão e afastamento do serviço público. Colocar essa espada de Dâmocles sobre a cabeça dos professores é acabar com o ensino. Afinal, todo conhecimento é socialmente construído e, portanto, a aventura humana, por definição, nunca é neutra ou isenta de valores. A saída é discutir e chegar a um consenso sobre o que precisa ser apresentado ao aluno, e não vigiar e punir.

O texto em tramitação na Câmara foi inspirado no movimento Escola sem Partido, criado em 2004 pelo advogado Miguel Najib, de 58 anos. “Ele expressa os mesmos preceitos, princípios e garantias constitucionais que defendemos”, diz Najib. O advogado fundou o movimento em decorrência de um episódio no qual sua filha, então com 15 anos, ouviu seu professor comparar Che Guevara a São Francisco de Assis. Indignado, Najib redigiu uma carta aberta ao professor, distribuiu cópias impressas no estacionamento da escola e começou sua campanha, que cresceu sob o impulso das redes sociais. Sua revolta originou-se de um motivo justo, mas levou à impressão equivocada de que as escolas brasileiras abrigam uma legião de professores dispostos a santificar Che Guevara — e certa onda espalhou-*se pelo país. No Rio de Janeiro, o deputado estadual Flavio Bolsonaro (o clã inteiro abraçou a ideia com entusiasmo) entrou em ação em 2014 e levou à Assembleia um projeto próprio moldado no Escola sem Partido, que está parado na Comissão de Educação. “Temos mania de fazer lei para tudo, e isso engessa uma discussão que nasceu de uma preocupação real e necessária”, diz o filósofo e professor Luiz Felipe Pondé. Em linhas gerais, o projeto que tramita na Câmara tem a declarada intenção de atacar dois demônios, a doutrinação e a educação sexual, e salvaguardar “os valores de ordem familiar” na educação moral e religiosa. Examinem-se com lupa os três pontos e suas implicações:

DOUTRINAÇÃO
Doutrinar é expor ideias e opiniões com o propósito de convencer o outro. A todo bom professor cabe estimular o confronto de ideias e o livre pensar, inclusive expressando seu ponto de vista, mas não catequizar — uma linha fina que exige discernimento constante. Quanto mais qualificado for um professor, menor a chance de postura equivocada. Não é o caso de impor leis nem de pregar cartazes na parede do colégio com os “deveres do professor” — basicamente, não falar nada de que os pais discordem —, como prevê um anexo ao projeto. As providências devem vir, isto sim, das várias esferas do ensino, a começar pela própria escola. “O debate entre professores e coordenadores precisa ser permanente”, diz Claudia Costin, do Centro de Excelência e Inovação em Políticas Educacionais da FGV. O Pisa, exame internacional da OCDE que molda a educação dos melhores, defende para a sala de aula uma visão ampla dos fenômenos históricos e científicos e do enfrentamento do contraditório. Ou seja: ensinam-se motosserra e Greenpeace, Karl Marx e Adam Smith. Divergir é vital. E isso só acontece num ambiente de pluralidade de ideias.

INSENSATEZ –  Ana Caroline, do PSL, quer filmar aulas
INSENSATEZ –  Ana Caroline, do PSL, quer filmar aulas (Facebook/Reprodução)

EDUCAÇÃO SEXUAL
O projeto de lei em análise pelos deputados reza que o poder público “não se imiscuirá no processo de amadurecimento sexual dos alunos”. A motivação, aqui, é evitar que crianças sejam induzidas à homossexualidade, uma tese que, até agora, ajudou apenas a instalar um clima de pânico moral em certos bolsões. É óbvio que a escola não pode induzir determinado comportamento sexual — ainda que a ciência já tenha mostrado que ninguém é gay por “indução”. Na verdade, falar de sexo na escola é positivo e recomendável. A Organização Mundial da Saúde analisou mais de 1 000 relatórios sobre os efeitos da disciplina no comportamento de adolescentes e concluiu que, quanto mais informação de qualidade eles recebem, mais tarde iniciam a vida sexual. Segundo a psiquiatra Carmita Abdo, coordenadora do programa de estudos em sexualidade da Universidade de São Paulo, uma boa educação sobre o tema é ferramenta fundamental para reduzir a vulnerabilidade da criança à violência sexual. “É muito melhor que ela reconheça onde está o perigo do que não saber sequer identificá-*lo”, afirma. Na Alemanha, educação sexual na escola é lei desde os primeiros anos, e os pais que impedirem os filhos de frequentar as aulas podem ser presos. Na conservadora Coreia do Sul, país com excelente desempenho no Pisa, o assunto ainda é tabu, mas há um movimento em curso para implantar a educação sexual nas escolas.

A SEMENTE –  Najib, em 2007, o fundador do movimento
A SEMENTE –  Najib, em 2007, o fundador do movimento (Joédson Alves/.)

RELIGIÃO E MORAL
Ao dar aos pais total controle sobre o conteúdo dessas duas disciplinas, dizem os especialistas, o projeto do pastor Santana fere princípios constitucionais, por limitar o livre desenvolvimento do pensamento. “Em uma escola com 1 000 alunos pode haver 500 posições familiares diferentes. Quem vai decidir o que será ensinado?”, pergunta o educador Eduardo Mortimer, da Universidade Federal de Minas Gerais. Uma regulamentação nessa linha abre brecha para desatinos como ensinar ao mesmo tempo o criacionismo — profissão de fé que sustenta que o mundo foi criado tal qual está no livro do Gênesis — e a teoria da evolução das espécies, de Charles Darwin. A ideia foi defendida recentemente pelo general Aléssio Ribeiro Souto, assessor de Bolsonaro para a educação, de quem também já se ouviu que toda a bibliografia escolar precisa ser revista para remover livros de “conteúdo impróprio”. Ele se referia à história do regime militar instaurado em 1964.

CAÇA AO LIVRO – Banido de escola particular no Rio por ser “de esquerda”
CAÇA AO LIVRO – Banido de escola particular no Rio por ser “de esquerda” (//Divulgação)

As medidas que o Congresso ainda nem votou já produzem excessos e insegurança no meio escolar. A insistência do presidente eleito em apontar baterias contra Paulo Freire (1921-1997) é um exemplo. Freire era um pedagogo (de esquerda) que se tornou referência internacional ao criar e disseminar um método de ensino, a “pedagogia do oprimido”, que ajudou a reduzir as taxas de analfabetismo em vários países. “Vou expulsar a filosofia de Paulo Freire” das escolas, disse Bolsonaro. “Paulo Freire surgiu nos anos 1950, em uma realidade completamente diferente da atual. Pode estar ultrapassado, mas nem por isso precisa ser banido”, pondera Ítalo Curcio, coordenador do curso de pedagogia da Universidade Presbiteriana Mackenzie.

A fúria tem produzido efeitos constrangedores. Em Santa Catarina, a recém-eleita deputada estadual Ana Caroline Campagnolo, do PSL de Bolsonaro, que pratica tiro ao alvo nas horas vagas, foi às redes sociais pedir a alunos que filmem e denunciem “professores doutrinadores”. Uma carta sem autoria definida distribuída no Centro de Filosofia e Ciências Humanas da Universidade Federal de Pernambuco anunciou que “doutrinadores esquerdistas serão banidos em 2019” (os doutrinadores direitistas, pelo jeito, tudo bem). Pressionada por pais de alunos, a direção do Colégio Santo Agostinho, um dos mais tradicionais do Rio, tirou da lista de leituras Meninos sem Pátria, de Luiz Puntel, romance em que um personagem perseguido pela ditadura foge do país.

Na semana passada, a prova do Enem produziu o mesmo calor devido a duas questões (veja o quadro abaixo). “A prova parecia ter sido feita pelo PT”, denunciaram. Maria Inês Fini, presidente do Inep, órgão responsável pelo exame, aprovou o teste — e olha que ela estava cotada para assumir o Ministério da Educação de Bolsonaro. “Subestima-se a capacidade do jovem de compreender a diversidade de ideias e autores”, desabafou um alto integrante do ministério diante das críticas. “A escola não deve ser sem partido. Deve ser de todos os partidos.”

GUERRA - A mordaça dos manifestantes faz alusão ao projeto do pastor Santana: em tramitação na Câmara dos Deputados
GUERRA - A mordaça dos manifestantes faz alusão ao projeto do pastor Santana: em tramitação na Câmara dos Deputados (Dida Sampaio/Estadão Conteúdo)

A discussão sobre doutrinação nas escolas chegou ao Supremo Tribunal Federal, que vai analisar, no fim deste mês, uma ação de inconstitucionalidade de uma lei nos moldes do projeto do pastor Santana. A lei foi aprovada em Alagoas e suspensa por uma liminar do ministro Luís Roberto Barroso. “Pais não podem pretender limitar o universo informacional de seus filhos ou impor à escola que não veicule conteúdo com o qual não estejam de acordo”, escreveu Barroso em seu parecer. O mundo é diverso em múltiplos aspectos — do étnico ao sexual, do político ao religioso — e a escola é o lugar adequado para que essa diversidade seja discutida livremente. No Brasil que se equilibra na crista de uma onda conservadora, pede-se que a voz da razão e da amplitude de ideias prevaleça. A melhor escola ainda é a que faz pensar — sem proselitismo.

Não li e não gostei
PAJU O QUÊ? – A questão da prova de linguagem menciona termos do pajubá, um vocabulário adotado por travestis: o objetivo é verificar se o aluno sabe o que é um dialeto — nada a ver com orientação sexual. A resposta certa é C
PAJU O QUÊ? – A questão da prova de linguagem menciona termos do pajubá, um vocabulário adotado por travestis: o objetivo é verificar se o aluno sabe o que é um dialeto — nada a ver com orientação sexual. A resposta certa é C (//.)



QUESTÃO DE INTERPRETAÇÃO - Pergunta da prova de ciências humanas que reproduz o discurso inflamado do presidente deposto pelos militares em 1964: a intenção é que o aluno entenda o seu significado, e não que o apoie. A resposta certa é D
QUESTÃO DE INTERPRETAÇÃO - Pergunta da prova de ciências humanas que reproduz o discurso inflamado do presidente deposto pelos militares em 1964: a intenção é que o aluno entenda o seu significado, e não que o apoie. A resposta certa é D (//.)

O problema é outro

(./.)

Quem se dispuser a sair à caça de livros doutrinários nas escolas públicas brasileiras terá um empecilho crucial, mas não exatamente uma surpresa: em 18,9% das unidades das redes estaduais de ensino fundamental e em 61,1% das municipais não há biblioteca (ou mesmo uma simples sala de leitura).

Tais números, recentemente divulgados pelo Ministério da Educação, são espantosos — ou deveriam ser, em qualquer discussão sobre a qualidade da educação oferecida pelo governo. Quem se lembra, porém, de ter ouvido discursos inflamados ou visto posts nas redes sociais de parlamentares a respeito da escola sem livro, sem aula, sem instalações adequadas, sem quase nada?

Tomem-se apenas as instituições de ensino fundamental comandadas pelos municípios, que em geral apresentam as maiores deficiências. Somente 28,6% delas possuem quadras de esportes, e o número de parquinhos chega a escassos 14,3%. Pouco mais da metade (52,6%) tem internet.

Os colégios voltados ao ensino médio apresentam índices melhores, mas ainda assim desoladores para alunos que deveriam estar se preparando para o Enem e o vestibular. Laboratórios de ciências são realidade em 28,2% das escolas municipais e em 39,2% das estaduais. Como os estudantes podem competir em condições razoáveis nos processos seletivos de boas universidades? “O ambiente, por si só, pode ser educador”, ressalva Neide de Aquino Noffs, da Faculdade de Educação da PUC-SP. “A responsabilidade não é só do governo. Há gestores sem recursos que conseguem desenvolver brinquedotecas lindas fazendo parcerias com a comunidade.”

No plano geral, contudo, a de*fi*ciên*cia é a regra atávica. Um caso recente, símbolo de todo o restante, é o da escola estadual paraibana Antônio Pessoa, em João Pessoa. A reforma do prédio seria uma boa notícia, mas as aulas estão paralisadas há dois meses devido às obras. Na semana que vem as atividades serão retomadas, mas em outro endereço. Até lá, não há professor presente para ensinar — quanto mais para ser filmado.

Diego Freire



Publicado em VEJA de 14 de novembro de 2018, edição nº 2608


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*POLITICS* - Article on the victory of Bolsonaro


*O trinfo do Bolsonarismo
*

No sábado, véspera do primeiro turno das eleições, fui a uma festa de família em Nova Friburgo, minha cidade natal. Durante o dia, no inevitável passeio pela avenida principal da cidade, deu para perceber os sinais de campanha presidencial, o que não tinha ocorrido em nenhum momento no Rio de Janeiro: dezenas de cabos eleitorais balançando bandeiras, muita gente vestindo a camisa amarela com a foto de Bolsonaro estampada.

Em conversa com familiares, comecei a dimensionar a força do bolsonarismo na cidade. No grupo de 25 pessoas que jogam vôlei com a minha irmã, apenas ela e mais três disseram que não votariam no candidato do PSL; no grupo de vinte que jogam a tradicional pelada de fim de semana com o meu cunhado, apenas ele e mais quatro não iam votar em Bolsonaro. O mais inesperado foi ouvir relatos sobre antigos colegas de colégio, figuras silenciosas e discretas, que tinham se transformado em virulentos defensores de Bolsonaro nas redes sociais. Adotando uma “tática de enxame”, eles se especializaram em conjuntamente atacar páginas do Facebook de amigos que postassem qualquer crítica ao capitão.

Friburgo é uma cidade conservadora, mas saí de lá com a sensação de que Bolsonaro estava muito mais forte do que eu imaginava. De volta ao Rio, ao votar no primeiro turno, encontrei uma situação muito mais equilibrada. Meu passatempo, durante a longa espera, foi tentar identificar o voto dos eleitores das filas vizinhas. Alguns, atendendo ao pedido da campanha de Bolsonaro, chegaram com a camisa da Seleção brasileira. Vi muitos com adesivos de candidatos do PSOL e de Ciro Gomes. Será que as urnas em geral estariam mais próximas da maré bolsonarista vista em Friburgo ou do cenário mais equilibrado das filas de uma escola de Botafogo?

Já faz alguns anos que não ligo a tevê para acompanhar a apuração. Prefiro baixar o programa do TSE e abrir o site de um grande jornal, navegando conforme as minhas escolhas. Esse ano, porém, como os resultados demoravam a aparecer, resolvi seguir as previsões feitas pelas pesquisas de boca de urna. À medida que os resultados eram divulgados nos jornais televisivos e outros eram compartilhados via WhatsApp por amigos que estudam eleições, mais estupefato eu ficava.

No Rio de Janeiro, o juiz Wilson Witzel, candidato apoiado pela família Bolsonaro, chegava em primeiro lugar, desbancando Eduardo Paes, líder em todas as pesquisas que foram publicadas desde o começo do ano. Imediatamente, recebo mensagens de toda a parte. Quem é esse juiz? Em Minas Gerais, os petistas sonharam com o crescimento do candidato do Novo, um empresário chamado Romeu Zema. Mas não imaginavam que ele tirasse o governador Fernando Pimentel da disputa no segundo turno. A sensação de que essa era uma eleição de ruptura com a velha ordem partidária ficou clara quando apareceram os dados para o Senado de Minas, com a ex-presidente Dilma amargando o quarto lugar. Era isso mesmo? Sim. Uma ex-presidente vitoriosa em quatro turnos naquele estado estava atrás de outros três concorrentes.

Os resultados da noite deixaram os analistas de política sem adjetivos. O uso de analogias climáticas, embora meio desgastado depois de anos de crise (quem não se lembra da “tempestade perfeita”?), foi a opção. Estávamos diante de um “tsunami” eleitoral, do “furacão” Bolsonaro, da “avalanche” de votos do PSL. Restava falar da velha ordem política também com imagens de destruição. O sistema partidário estaria “em escombros”, “em ruínas”, teria vindo ao chão diante de uma “hecatombe” de renovação.



Afinal, quais eram as bases do sistema partidário que teria sido destruído no primeiro turno do pleito de 2018?

Vale a pena voltar no tempo e lembrar a grande instabilidade que marcou a primeira década da vida partidária após a redemocratização. Cinco partidos foram fundados ainda no regime militar: PDS, PMDB, PT, PDT e PTB. Entre 1985 e 1994, nada menos do que 68 partidos foram organizados e disputaram pelo menos uma eleição. Dentre esses, destacam-se o PFL, o PSDB, o PL, o PCdoB, o PSB e o PRN.

Mais do que pelo grande número de legendas, o período foi caracterizado pela crise que afetou os partidos tradicionais. Nas eleições presidenciais de 1989, os candidatos do PMDB e PFL – os dois partidos responsáveis pela vitória na eleição de Tancredo Neves no Colégio Eleitoral – tiveram um desempenho pífio. Ulysses Guimarães, presidente da Assembleia Constituinte que encerrara seu trabalho um ano antes da eleição, obteve 4,7% dos votos. Aureliano Chaves, ex-vice-presidente da República, alcançou apenas 0,9%.

A vitória de Fernando Collor pelo PRN, legenda à qual se filiou apenas para concorrer à Presidência, e o subsequente governo de Itamar Franco, presidente que se desfiliou do PRN e governou sem estar vinculado a nenhuma legenda, ilustram bem o quadro de crise do sistema partidário nos primeiros anos da década de 90.

Podemos definir o ano de 1994 como o início do sistema partidário com características mais ou menos estáveis, que perduraria por duas décadas até as eleições de 2014. Destaco três principais características desse sistema.

A primeira delas é a polarização entre PT e PSDB na disputa presidencial. Os dois partidos chegaram em primeiro ou em segundo lugar em todos os dez turnos disputados entre 1994 e 2014. Nas duas eleições em que o PSDB venceu no primeiro turno (1994 e 1998), o PT chegou em segundo lugar. Nos oito turnos em que o PT venceu (2002, 2006, 2010 e 2014), o PSDB chegou em segundo lugar.

A segunda característica é o papel central do PT no sistema partidário. Será difícil para os historiadores do futuro não chamarem esses vinte anos de “era do PT”. O partido ficou à frente da Presidência por mais tempo do que qualquer outro na história da República. Mesmo durante o governo Fernando Henrique Cardoso, o PT conseguiu ser um ator relevante, comandando uma combativa oposição.

Para além do sucesso eleitoral, um aspecto que sempre chamou a atenção no PT foi a sua capacidade de organização. Enquanto os outros partidos mantiveram uma estrutura organizacional tênue, com baixo envolvimento dos filiados em suas atividades, o PT inovou ao apostar em uma estrutura capaz de mobilizar milhares de quadros para as suas fileiras.

Os cientistas políticos David Samuels e Cesar Zucco, no livro Partisans, Antipartisans and Nonpartisans: Voting Behavior in Brazil (2018), mostraram como a divisão PT/anti-PT foi importante na escolha dos eleitores. Caso raro, o principal concorrente do PT não foi outro partido, mas um sentimento genérico com nome próprio: antipetismo.

Uma terceira característica do sistema partidário brasileiro é a fragmentação. Contrastando com a disputa concentrada para a Presidência, o quadro no Congresso Nacional é de alta pulverização, tendência que vem se aprofundando desde os anos 90. Para se ter uma ideia dessa dispersão: em 1994, as quatro legendas mais importantes (PSDB, PMDB, DEM e PT) tinham, juntas, 308 cadeiras na Câmara dos Deputados; em 2014, passaram a deter apenas 210. A predominância dos quatro partidos não é por acaso. PT e PSDB controlaram a Presidência, enquanto o PMDB (depois MDB) e o PFL (depois DEM) foram centrais no controle do Congresso Nacional.



Depois da perplexidade com os resultados de boca de urna do primeiro turno divulgados pela televisão, voltei ao computador para analisar os dados oficiais da apuração. Ao abrir os resultados de deputado federal do Rio de Janeiro me dei conta que o sucesso de Bolsonaro tinha transbordado para os cargos proporcionais.

Quem é esse Hélio Lopes que chegou em primeiro entre os candidatos a deputado federal, elegendo-se com 345 mil votos, à frente de Marcelo Freixo? Encontro na internet a foto de Lopes. Lembro que recebi um santinho dele. Dias depois, me atualizo. Chamado por Bolsonaro de “Hélio Negão”, ele é subtenente do Exército e tentou ser vereador em Nova Iguaçu em 2016, quando recebeu 480 votos. Nas estatísticas não será considerado como um político que tenta um cargo pela primeira vez.

Numa eleição de tantas surpresas, nada foi mais espantoso do que a votação obtida pelo Partido Social Liberal para a Câmara dos Deputados. O partido obteve 11,3% dos votos e 10,1% das cadeiras. Havia conseguido eleger apenas um deputado federal nas quatro das cinco eleições que disputou antes de 2018. Era um dos partidos a serem barrados pela cláusula de desempenho. A filiação de Bolsonaro e de seus seguidores ao PSL, em março desse ano, mudou inteiramente a sorte da legenda.

O PSL foi o partido que teve o maior crescimento desde as eleições de 1990, quando é possível comparar com a primeira eleição do regime democrático, em 1986. Em 1990, o PRN do então presidente Collor obteve 8,3% dos votos, enquanto o estreante PSDB recebeu 8,7%. Ambos já contavam com um grande número de deputados e tinham o apoio de importantes lideranças regionais.

Outra característica singular do PSL é o grande número de eleitos que disputam um cargo pela primeira vez. Dos 52 deputados federais eleitos, trinta nunca haviam concorrido. Nunca um partido elegeu tantos novatos como o PSL. Guardadas as proporções, é um fenômeno semelhante ao da ascensão do partido do presidente francês Emmanuel Macron (La République en Marche!) e do Movimento 5 Estrelas, na Itália; são novos partidos que levam dúzias de cidadãos sem experiência prévia aos legislativos nacionais.

Os diversos perfis da bancada do PSL feitos pela imprensa destacam a sua heterogeneidade. O que os une, além da admiração por Bolsonaro, é o fato de se posicionarem na extrema direita do espectro partidário. Só no fim da noite de domingo do primeiro turno da eleição, quando já era possível estimar o tamanho das bancadas de cada partido, me dei conta de algo surpreendente: os eleitores haviam criado o maior partido de extrema direita da história das eleições brasileiras.



Quando teria começado a ruína dos partidos e de parte da tradicional elite política do país? Não são poucos os analistas que atribuem a origem de tudo às manifestações que varreram o país em 2013. O forte conteúdo antipolítica dos protestos teria ajudado a minar a confiança da população no sistema representativo.

Além de pedir aos manifestantes que não usassem camisas com símbolos partidários e promover a queima da bandeira dos partidos, os protestos lançaram alguns bordões que expressam uma visão realmente negativa da política. “Partidos não” e “Não me representa” eram palavras de ordem reiteradas inúmeras vezes quando as pessoas se aproximavam da Câmara Municipal ou da Assembleia Legislativa.

É difícil dimensionar se 2013 teve um efeito mais duradouro sobre a avaliação dos brasileiros acerca dos seus representantes. O fato é que nas eleições do ano seguinte o impacto não foi perceptível. As pesquisas de opinião não indicaram um aumento da desconfiança em relação às instituições e aos partidos. A taxa de abstenção continuou praticamente a mesma da eleição anterior. Fora do padrão, apenas um aumento dos votos nulos e em branco para deputado federal, particularmente nos estados do Rio e de São Paulo.

Somente uma força externa muito poderosa poderia abalar um sistema de partidos estruturado em duas décadas de competição política, com diversos mecanismos de autoproteção. A Operação Lava Jato cumpriu esse papel. As investigações afetaram diversas legendas, mas sobretudo as três mais importantes: PT, PSDB e MDB. O PT teve vários de seus dirigentes presos e investigados, entre eles o ex-presidente Lula. Os principais dirigentes investigados do MDB tinham foro privilegiado (eram senadores e deputados), mas o que se viu na maior seção do partido, a do Rio de Janeiro, com a prisão de Sérgio Cabral, Eduardo Cunha e Jorge Picciani, foi suficiente para fazer um estrago sem precedentes na legenda. Vários dirigentes do PSDB investigados também se beneficiaram do foro privilegiado, mas a revelação das conversas de Aécio Neves com o empresário Joesley Batista também amplificou muito a rejeição ao partido.

Olhando para trás e relembrando a maré de denúncias contra a elite política que circulou entre 2015 e 2018, percebo como os analistas subestimaram os efeitos da Lava Jato. A operação mudou o patamar de rejeição em relação aos principais partidos. Todos foram igualados por participarem sem pudor de gigantescos esquemas de corrupção.



Até o começo do horário eleitoral, a visão dominante dos cientistas políticos sobre as eleições de 2018 era a de que repetiria os padrões dos pleitos anteriores. Eles acreditavam que: a disputa pela Presidência se daria novamente entre PT e PSDB; a renovação parlamentar seria baixa; e o trio PSDB/PT/MDB continuaria dominando a política brasileira.

O argumento dos que defendiam a tese de que “essa eleição é igual às últimas” baseava-se em duas premissas. Primeiro, a importância que a estrutura partidária e a montagem das coalizões de apoio nos estados havia tido em pleitos anteriores. Segundo, a nova legislação eleitoral, que concentrou o tempo de propaganda eleitoral e o dinheiro do fundo eleitoral nos grandes partidos; juntos, MDB, PSDB, PT e PP ficaram com 44% do dinheiro.

A mesma visão parece ter orientado as ações dos dirigentes partidários. O PSDB optou por lançar Geraldo Alckmin, uma liderança tradicional, que já havia sido candidato à Presidência. O ex-governador de São Paulo, mais do que qualquer um dos nomes ventilados pelo partido, tinha a cara da velha política. O PSDB teve como prioridade a montagem de palanques estaduais e o apoio dos partidos para conquistar o que havia sido o melhor ativo de outras eleições: o tempo de propaganda na tevê.

A estratégia do PT também mirou o passado. A ideia parecia simples. Lula liderava as pesquisas com enorme vantagem. O que, por si só, seria uma evidência de que o eleitorado queria uma nova edição da época de ouro dos governos petistas. Como as pesquisas mostravam que um número expressivo de eleitores estaria disposto a votar em um nome indicado por Lula, a equação estava fechada. Confiando na força do ex-presidente e na teoria de transferência de votos, o PT se deu ao luxo de fazer a mais estreita coalizão eleitoral desde 1989. Só conseguiu o apoio do PCdoB – que retirou a candidatura de Manuela D’Ávila à Presidência – e do PROS.

Nada, porém, supera a crença dos partidos na manutenção da velha ordem do que o comportamento dos partidos do centrão (DEM, PP, PR, PRB e Solidariedade). É interessante lembrar que alguns deles haviam sido sondados pelo PT e outros pela candidatura de Ciro Gomes. Bolsonaro gostaria de ter o senador Magno Malta como seu vice, mas o PR não aceitou. Depois de semanas de negociação, os partidos resolveram apoiar qual candidato? Geraldo Alckmin.

PT e PSDB se prepararam para enfrentar um ao outro. Nenhum dos dois acreditava no fenômeno Bolsonaro. No último debate do primeiro turno na Rede Globo, a certa altura Alckmin escolheu Haddad para responder uma de suas perguntas. Durante minutos os dois falaram como se estivessem em 2014. Enquanto isso, Bolsonaro concedia uma entrevista nos seus termos à Rede Record do bispo Edir Macedo.



Fui mais cético que meus colegas de ofício sobre a possibilidade de que a eleição de 2018 repetisse o padrão das eleições anteriores. Minha desconfiança se devia a duas razões. A primeira, mais genérica, pode ser resumida no sentimento de que, depois de três anos de crise política, dificilmente as estruturas do sistema partidário não sairiam abaladas. Lembro-me de uma conversa com a cientista política Maria Hermínia Tavares de Almeida, que também compartilhava do meu ceticismo, em que ela fez a pergunta definitiva: “Depois de tudo que aconteceu nesses anos, as eleições não vão mudar nada?”

A segunda razão é que venho há anos acompanhando a movimentação do candidato Bolsonaro. Por intermédio de um amigo que compartilha o material do candidato, assisti aos seus vídeos postados nas redes sociais, e os mais impressionantes deles mostravam o acolhimento efusivo que recebia de seus seguidores pelos aeroportos do país. Mas, apesar de não desprezar a força de Bolsonaro, minha expectativa sobre o que seria a eleição presidencial se revelaria totalmente equivocada. Consulto os slides de uma apresentação que fiz em março deste ano sobre o tema. Estimava que Bolsonaro teria algo em torno de 15% a 20% dos votos.

Minha aposta era que cinco candidatos (Marina, Alckmin, Ciro, Bolsonaro e o candidato do PT) disputariam entre si as duas vagas para o segundo turno; todos eles com potencial de votação semelhante, entre 10% e 20% dos votos. Uma pessoa cujo nome não lembro e que compartilhava de avaliação semelhante chegou a propor um número mágico: nesse cenário, o candidato que tivesse 17% dos votos passaria para o segundo turno.

Meu equívoco maior se deu quando projetava os resultados do segundo turno. Mais de uma vez, fui perguntado em debates e aulas sobre as chances de Bolsonaro vencer as eleições. Na resposta, sempre me lembrava do caso francês. Bolsonaro é candidato de um segmento específico do eleitorado, é um candidato de nicho, que lembra o desempenho do partido de extrema direita da França. Lá, a Frente Nacional consegue até chegar ao segundo turno, mas todas as forças do espectro político (da direita republicana à esquerda comunista) se juntam contra o partido, que é sempre derrotado. Não me lembro, mas provavelmente devo ter dito uma frase que muitos falavam em meados do ano: “O candidato do PSL será derrotado por qualquer um no segundo turno.”



Bolsonaro saiu do nicho. Esse é o fenômeno mais impressionante da campanha presidencial de 2018 e será o tema incontornável dos estudos sobre o comportamento político no Brasil nos próximos anos.

Como um candidato com uma história tão à direita no espectro político, com dezenas de vídeos em que revela seu racismo, sua homofobia e seu menosprezo pelas mulheres, foi capaz de conquistar uma parcela tão expressiva de eleitores de alta renda e alta escolaridade? Fui a São Paulo em junho e percebi que Bolsonaro já era o preferido dos motoristas de Uber e dos trabalhadores do hotel onde me hospedei. Em setembro, em nova viagem, soube que a comunidade judaica o apoiava em peso. O mesmo acontecia com a elite da cidade, outrora eleitora do PSDB.

O mais impressionante é que uma grande parte do eleitorado passou a apoiar Bolsonaro sem conhecer minimamente suas ideias. Recolhido no hospital ou em casa desde o atentado que sofreu em 6 de setembro, Bolsonaro compareceu somente aos dois primeiros debates da campanha. Sem dispor de tempo no horário eleitoral gratuito, também não detalhou nenhum dos seus projetos para o país. Minha impressão é que seus eleitores, ao votarem nele, imaginam escolher uma espécie de João Doria nacional.

Outra hipótese, mais óbvia mas não menos intrigante, é a que vê no antipetismo uma razão forte para Bolsonaro ter saído de seu nicho. A maré bolsonarista deveria menos aos méritos do candidato do que a uma força inercial da opinião pública. Dito de outro modo, qualquer candidato que disputasse contra o PT acabaria vencendo.

Usei o adjetivo “intrigante” no parágrafo acima por uma razão muito simples. Onde estava o antipetismo tão visceral que ninguém foi capaz de dimensioná-lo? Aos olhos de agora, parece que todo mundo já sabia da força do antipetismo, mas nenhuma pesquisa de opinião feita antes de a campanha começar foi capaz de capturá-lo. Ao contrário, as pesquisas mostravam que Lula reerguia o petismo e que o partido já recuperava seu tamanho como legenda preferida do país. Havia inclusive uma hipótese para explicar a força do petismo: “O governo Temer e a prisão do Lula teriam ressuscitado o PT.”

Estudos sobre o desenrolar da campanha eleitoral de 2018, particularmente sobre o papel das redes sociais, devem mostrar a evolução do antipetismo. Meu palpite é que tanto a ampliação do antipetismo, como a mudança de patamar desse sentimento (de um estágio relativamente leve para um visceral) deve-se à eficácia do que chamarei, na falta de expressão melhor, de máquina de propaganda da campanha de Bolsonaro.

As eleições para prefeito do Rio de Janeiro em outubro de 2016 e a greve dos caminhoneiros, em maio de 2018, mostraram a força de uma nova forma de comunicação e mobilização social: o WhatsApp. Falo especificamente desse instrumento porque ele é realmente uma inflexão na forma de os brasileiros se comunicarem. De novo, não tenho estudos, mas posso observar na minha rotina que o WhatsApp é o grande responsável pela inclusão de milhões de cidadãos de baixa renda e baixa escolaridade na era digital.

Somente a comunicação via redes sociais, cultivada nos últimos anos no país, poderia explicar a força e a rapidez com que as ondas de opinião se propagaram nessas eleições. Antes, velhas ondas de campanha demoravam dias para se formar e precisavam do “boca a boca” para se propagar. Agora, a propagação da informação faz-se de maneira veloz, em escala geométrica – como provavelmente ocorreu na impressionante campanha que levou o juiz Witzel a saltar de um dígito nas pesquisas feitas na quarta-feira antes da eleição para 41% dos votos válidos no primeiro turno.

A campanha também foi invadida por uma onda de fake news. Assisti a dezenas de vídeos, quase todos pró-Bolsonaro, com montagens toscas, adulterações de fatos e estatísticas inventadas. A Justiça Eleitoral não se preparou para lidar com o fenômeno. Diferentemente do que tinha feito em outras eleições, quando controlava os desvios e agressões da propaganda de rádio e televisão, nesse ano o silêncio foi a sua tônica.

Mas nem tudo foi fake news. Depoimentos e trechos de eventos foram difundidos com eficácia pela campanha do PSL. Ouvi pastores e lideranças empresariais pedirem voto para o Bolsonaro. Vi compararem algumas propostas do candidato com as do PT. Acabo de assistir a um vídeo em que um bispo finaliza a sua homilia repetindo, e sendo efusivamente aplaudido pelos fiéis, o principal bordão da campanha bolsonarista: “Brasil acima de tudo, Deus acima de todos.”

Bolsonaro é, a meu juízo, o maior fenômeno da história das eleições no Brasil. Muitos o comparam com Collor em 1989, mas sua força e abrangência são bem maiores. Uma coisa parece certa. Com Collor, vimos a emergência de um fenômeno propagado pelas redes de televisão. Bolsonaro não só nos mostrou que a era da televisão está se encerrando, como uma nova era começa: a das campanhas feitas nos subterrâneos da sociedade, por meio das redes sociais.



Embora essa seja uma análise ainda inicial, minha sugestão é que o pleito desse ano é um exemplo do que os cientistas políticos chamam de “eleição crítica”: uma disputa que desestrutura o padrão de competição partidária vigente.

Enumero quatro elementos que demonstram que as eleições deste ano marcam o encerramento do sistema partidário que vigorou por duas décadas: o fim da polarização entre PT e PSDB nas eleições presidenciais; o fim da centralidade do primeiro como força organizadora do sistema partidário; o declínio dos dois maiores partidos de centro (PMDB e PSDB); e a emergência de um novo e expressivo partido de direita (PSL).

A onda bolsonarista foi tão forte que, nos dias que se seguiram ao primeiro turno, os prognósticos sobre o resultado do segundo turno podiam ser resumidos em duas perguntas: Qual será a diferença a favor do candidato do PSL? Será que ele superará o desempenho de Lula em 2002? (Nesse ano, o candidato do PT recebeu 61,3% dos votos válidos, a maior votação já obtida por um candidato a presidente.) As pesquisas publicadas na primeira semana após o segundo turno reforçaram a ideia de vitória por grande margem. Na pesquisa do Datafolha, o deputado do PSL vencia com 58% dos votos válidos; na pesquisa Ibope vencia com 59%.

Em razão da grande vantagem confirmada nas primeiras pesquisas, Bolsonaro manteve a mesma estratégia adotada no último mês de campanha do primeiro turno: priorizou a difusão de mensagens por intermédio das redes sociais, não participou de eventos públicos e nem compareceu aos tradicionais debates promovidos pelos principais meios de comunicação do país. A diferença é que sua campanha chegou ao rádio e à televisão.

Com apenas oitos segundos, o ex-capitão havia sido quase invisível nos meios tradicionais de comunicação no primeiro turno. No segundo, com os dez minutos do programa eleitoral e centenas de inserções, ele teve que dar uma atenção especial ao velho (e para ele novo) formato de comunicação.

Se pudermos recorrer a uma metáfora esportiva, a estratégia de Bolsonaro lembrou a dos times de futebol que, vencendo por larga vantagem, “jogam contra o relógio”. Deixam o tempo passar, trocam passes para o lado até que o juiz aponte para o centro do gramado.

Na campanha de Haddad, em contrapartida, inicialmente nada parecia funcionar. A tentativa de organizar uma frente democrática foi um fiasco. O petista recebeu apoio crítico do PDT e Ciro Gomes preferiu não declarar seu voto; Fernando Henrique Cardoso e outras lideranças nacionais do PSDB também preferiram não se manifestar; Marina Silva deu seu apoio quinze dias depois do domingo do primeiro turno. Chegavam notícias de que até mesmo os dirigentes do PT não acreditavam na sorte de seu candidato e temiam uma derrota humilhante. Em mais de uma conversa com amigos chamei a atenção para a “solidão de Haddad”. A sensação era outra: a do time que está sendo derrotado por uma grande diferença e conta os segundos para que o jogo acabe.

A incapacidade de Haddad e do PT para ampliar o seu arco de alianças foi relativamente compensada por um movimento de apoio, também cultivado nas redes sociais, que contou com grandes atividades de rua na última semana antes do pleito. Foi provavelmente por causa desse movimento que o candidato do PT não sofreu a derrota que se desenhava no começo do segundo turno. A comparação dos votos dos dois turnos, incluindo os votos nulos e em branco no cálculo, mostra que Haddad acabou crescendo mais (passou de 27% para 40% dos votos totais), do que Bolsonaro (passou de 42% para 50%).



Escrevo as linhas finais desse texto poucos minutos após a confirmação de que Bolsonaro é o novo presidente do Brasil. Escuto muitos gritos, panelas batidas e fogos para celebrar a vitória. O volume se assemelha ao das manifestações contra a ex-presidente Dilma Rousseff. Numa eleição de tantas novidades cabe registrar mais essa. Pelo menos no Rio de Janeiro, nunca tinha visto uma vitória eleitoral ser tão celebrada.

Ainda vou passar muitas semanas analisando os dados das eleições de 2018. Mas como não podia deixar de ser, começo observando o que ocorreu em Nova Friburgo: no primeiro turno, Bolsonaro obteve 63% dos votos válidos, Ciro Gomes, 16% e Haddad, 10%. No segundo turno, Bolsonaro obteve 73%. Já na minha zona eleitoral, no Rio, o quadro foi bem mais equilibrado no primeiro turno: Bolsonaro obteve 44% dos votos, Ciro, 30% e Haddad, 13%; no segundo turno Bolsonaro chegou aos 54%.

Olho os números e me dou conta de como Bolsonaro foi bem votado em outras áreas da cidade do Rio de Janeiro. Enquanto isso, os gritos pró-Bolsonaro e contra o PT continuam a ecoar lá fora. Realmente, estamos diante de um fenômeno eleitoral diferente de tudo que eu já tinha visto.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*FEDERAL GOVERNMENT* - New ministries under Bolsonaro


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*LABOR* - Typically for every 1 dollar paid in wages in Brazil, more than 1 dollar has to be paid as labor costs to social security, unemployment insurance, transport, food tickets, and other costs.




> *Muito além do salário: afinal, qual o custo de um funcionário para a empresa?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*Political System*



Andrezito said:


> Matematicamente insustentável
> 
> 1 Presidente da República
> 1 Vice-presidente da República
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*DATA* - economic performance of Brazil and region relative to world and each other.




Sorvete na Testa said:


> Alguns gráficos sobre o PIB _per capita_ em dólares dos EUA por paridade de poder de compra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*ECONOMY* - The Brazilian NATURA Cosmetics corporation buys part of Avon and becomes world's 4th largest cosmetics conglomerate.



joaoh said:


> *Natura compra operação da Avon e será a 4ª maior do mundo*
> 
> _Com a Avon, a Natura &Co terá faturamento anual superior a 10 bilhões de dólares, mais de 40 mil colaboradores e presença em cem países
> Por Karin Salomãoaccess_time 22 maio 2019, 20h16 - Publicado em 22 maio 2019, 17h45 more_horiz_
> ...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.itamaraty.gov.br/pt-BR/ficha-pais/5587-federacao-da-russia

As relações diplomáticas entre Brasil e Rússia foram estabelecidas em 1828. Foram rompidas em 1917, e retomadas em 1945 (URSS), depois rompidas em 1947 e retomadas definitivamente em 1961, sob João Gulart. 

O escopo do relacionamento amplia-se na década de 1980, culminando na visita do então presidente José Sarney a Moscou – a primeira de um chefe de estado brasileiro –, em 1988. Em novembro de 2004, o presidente Vladimir Putin realizou a primeira visita de um chefe de estado russo ao Brasil.

Em 1997, foi estabelecida a Comissão Brasileiro-Russa de Alto Nível de Cooperação (CAN), copresidida pelo Vice-Presidente da República e pelo Primeiro-Ministro da Rússia. O mecanismo técnico-operacional da CAN é a Comissão Intergovernamental Brasil-Rússia de Cooperação Econômica, Comercial, Científica e Tecnológica (CIC), presidida, do lado brasileiro, pelo Secretário-Geral das Relações Exteriores, e do lado russo, pelo Vice-Ministro de Desenvolvimento Econômico.

Em 2002, as relações entre os dois países foram alçadas ao patamar de parceria estratégica. Desde então, conforme evidenciado pelos frequentes encontros em nível ministerial e presidencial, observa-se um crescente adensamento do diálogo sobre os mais variados temas, seja no âmbito bilateral, ou em foros internacionais como as Nações Unidas, o BRICS e o G20. Em 2010, foi assinado o Plano de Ação da Parceria Estratégica, que define objetivos, metas e orientações para as relações bilaterais.

A participação de instituições de pesquisa brasileiras no sistema russo de navegação por satélite GLONASS atribui especial relevo à parceria bilateral em matéria aeroespacial. O Brasil é o maior hospedeiro do sistema GLONASS fora da Rússia, com duas estações de recepção na Universidade de Brasília, uma estação na Universidade Federal de Santa Maria e outra estação no Instituto Tecnológico de Pernambuco. Em abril de 2017, foi inaugurada estação russa de monitoramento de detritos espaciais no Observatório Pico dos Dias, em Itajubá-MG, nas instalações do Laboratório Nacional de Astrofísica.

Merece igual destaque a cooperação em ciência, tecnologia e inovação, dado o crescente nível de cooperação entre instituições inovadoras do Brasil e contrapartes russas. Em dezembro de 2018, três parques tecnológicos brasileiros visitaram Moscou com o objetivo de criar caminhos para a internacionalização de “startups” brasileiras na Rússia. Essa iniciativa fez parte do Programa de Diplomacia da Inovação, do Itamaraty, que tem estimulado a criação da Rede de Parques e Incubadoras de Negócios Tecnológicos do BRICS.

A Rússia se situa entre os maiores parceiros comerciais do Brasil, com fluxos de comércio bilateral na casa de US$ 5 bilhões anuais. Em 2018, as exportações brasileiras com destino à Rússia somaram US$ 1,66 bilhão, ao passo que as importações oriundas da Rússia totalizaram US$ 3,37 bilhões. O comércio bilateral entre Brasil e Rússia é altamente concentrado em produtos relacionados ao agronegócio. Do lado brasileiro, carnes, açúcar, café, tabaco e soja são responsáveis por grande parte do comércio, enquanto a Rússia tem nos fertilizantes o principal produto de exportação para o Brasil.

Está em vigor desde 2010 acordo bilateral para a isenção de vistos de curta duração, que tem contribuído para o aumento do fluxo de turistas entre os dois países




O início das relações diplomáticas entre o Brasil e a Rússia começaram em 1828.[2]

O Brasil e a União Soviética estabeleceram relações diplomáticas em 2 de abril de 1945, que foram rompidas em 1947, durante o governo de Eurico Gaspar Dutra. As relações comerciais foram estabelecidas em 1958, durante o governo Juscelino Kubitscheck, mas as relações diplomáticas só foram restabelecidas durante o Governo João Goulart em 1961[3]. Como a maioria dos outros países ocidentais, o Brasil se manteve neutro, mas distante, nas relações com a União Soviética durante a Guerra Fria. Ambas as relações bilaterais estiveram limitadas ao intercâmbio comercial e os acordos de cooperação de mínima importância. Com a dissolução da União Soviética e o subsequente nascimento da Federação Russa, as conversações entre as duas nações aumentaram, levando ao Tratado de Cooperação Brasil-Rússia, assinado em 21 de novembro de 1997.

Em 2001, uma comissão de alto nível chefiada pelo vice-presidente do Brasil na época, Marco Maciel, e o primeiro-ministro da Rússia, Mikhail Kasyanov, estabeleceram a longo prazo diversos acordos bilaterais, dando início a uma parceria estratégica entre os dois países.

Continuando o percurso, o posterior vice-presidente do Brasil, José Alencar, viajou para Moscou, em setembro de 2003, para um encontro com o presidente russo Vladimir Putin e os seus membros de gabinete. Os dois países assinaram um pacto de transferência tecnológica e militar, um importante acordo no domínio da tecnologia espacial, mísseis de defesa, e transferência de armas militares.

Em resposta a um convite feito pelo então presidente brasileiro Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, Vladimir Putin fez uma visita de estado ao Brasil em 22 de novembro de 2004.

Em 18 de outubro de 2005, durante uma visita de Estado do presidente Lula a Moscou, Putin e Lula assinaram o Acordo Bilateral Brasil-Rússia de Aliança Estratégica. Bem como um acordo que tornou possível para a Agência Espacial Brasileira enviar o primeiro astronauta brasileiro, Marcos Pontes, ao espaço a bordo da Soyuz TMA-8.

Em 26 de novembro de 2008, durante uma visita de Estado do presidente Dmitri Medvedev ao Brasil, os dois países assinaram acordos sobre isenção de vistos, e de cooperação nos setores aeroespacial, nuclear e de defesa.

Brasil e Rússia são integrantes do grupo BRICS.

Em 15 de julho de 2014, Vladimir Putin veio ao Brasil para uma reunião dos países BRICS e assinou acordos com o Brasil em diversas áreas, estando também reunido com a presidente Dilma Rousseff.[4]


----------



## Rebelado (Jan 3, 2020)

Exportações disparam e seguram cotação do dólar com debandada do mercado financeiro


Comércioexterior trouxe US$ 27,7 bilhões para o Brasil no primeiro semestre, enquantomercado financeiro perdeu US$ 8,5 bilhões




noticias.r7.com


----------

